# 2.7 acres in Illinois



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

Due to health problems we have put part of our land up for sale. It has a water meter on site, with gas, sewer and electricity available. Currently mostly in pasture. We have horses on it now.
This is in city limits of a small (600) rural village. Mobile homes are allowed if they are under 5 years old. 
Check it out at -
http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/Bell-Street_Irving_IL_62051_1110262462


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

Taken off the market for now.


----------

